# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Blue board wall along fence line

## Sezza

Hi all. I'm hoping someone may be able to help me out a little with a project that I am looking at doing myself as I have been quoted over $3000 by handy men, and I feel that this is a little excessive, and I feel confident I can do it myself with a little help/advice. This is the scenario: 
I'm looking at doing a blueboard screen along my fence line in my outdoor area, to block neighbours and to use as a bit of a feature wall. It is approx 5200mm wide and 2400mm high. I was looking at putting in 4 upright support posts (approx 1800mm apart), and then in the middle of the wall I will put 1800mm long merbau to act as a feature and put my bbq in front of. These are the questions. 
1) - Should I concrete the whole post into the ground, or use the steel post stirrups? If so how deep should I go?
2) - The wall will not be protected by the rain, so is blueboard an alright material to use for this? I'm not rendering just going to paint.
3) - Will the wall be too heavy for the posts to support this? Do I need more posts?
4) - What is the best wood to use for the posts? Treated pine? 
Thanks heaps. Any help is appreciated. 
Sezza.

----------


## Random Username

Sink the posts into the ground.
Blueboard is fine in external situations, just don't have it resting on the ground otherwise it can wick water up, rusting nails and rotting timber. 
See also: http://www.renovateforum.com/f82/blu...ruction-76981/

----------


## Danny.S

Hi Sezza 
I got some good advice on this thread   http://www.renovateforum.com/f224/bl...needed-108473/ 
Last time I did one of these walls I used Dulux texture finish medium which looked great.  Trick is to get your joints right.  Render forgives poor jointing - paint does not. 
This is my last wall I did behind the pool... I think from memory the colour is Dulux Braid.

----------

